
Show HN: Buy, Sell, Trade Platform – Looking for First Users and Feedback - xgibbousx
http://allbst.com
======
z3t4
The first page look like a random "spam site" because of the random stock
images. It says nothing about bye, sell, or trade. Maybe show new and popular
items on the front page instead? It would also be a good idea to explain what
the site does and what's unique about it.

~~~
xgibbousx
Excellent feedback!

Based on yours and other users' feedback below, we are going to rework the
home page so that it accomplishes the following:

1\. Use newly designed interface elements for groups that, inside of them,
shows the latest 4 to 6 products last posted in that group. In other words,
you will basically see a large square, representing a group, with a bunch of
small squares inside of it (representing the latest products in it). This will
get rid of the spammy look and also emphasize the fact that the elements on
the home page are actually groups of products.

2\. Modify the header section to explain what the site does and what is unique
about it.

I will be working on these items tomorrow and should have them completed by
the end of the day.

Thank you for taking the time to provide your very constructive feedback.

------
welly
Came up against this
[http://i.imgur.com/DKHNnD5.png](http://i.imgur.com/DKHNnD5.png)

I think it's a good idea however I suspect you're up against the very popular
and local buy/sell/swap groups on facebook. Plus there's craigslist and
gumtree.

Not to say there isn't room in the market for another such offering. Good luck
with it but I would say it's not immediately obvious what those front page
blocks represent.

~~~
xgibbousx
UPDATE:

1\. Error popups fixed.

2\. Attempted to fix tile overlapping problem by adding in a font-loaded event
listener that does a tile re-layout when triggered. Apparently, asynchronously
loading fonts can cause the overlapping problem. Hard to replicate. Hopefully
we don't see this again.

3\. Coming up with new layout for the home page to better describe what is
going on.

------
sodafountan
You lost me on the mandatory selection of an avatar upon sign up, if it has to
be necessary then add some predefined images so I don't have to select
something from my hard drive. I was at work and I didn't have any selfies at
my disposal.

~~~
xgibbousx
Excellent feedback!

We will make the avatar optional during registration. If you don't select an
avatar, we will just use a default round allBST logo image. You will be able
to update your avatar at a later date in the account section.

This will be done tomorrow.

Thank you for taking the time to let us know about this.

------
xgibbousx
allBST is a brand new "Buy, Sell, Trade" platform looking for its "first
pioneering users." Create a group, post some products, invite your friends,
provide feedback in the comments!

------
rajadigopula
Checked this -
[http://allbst.com/OCElectronics](http://allbst.com/OCElectronics) By the
looks of the pics, it's hard to understand if the items are 'new' or 'used'.
Eg. the digital clock in the end - is it used? or new?

~~~
xgibbousx
Thank you for the feedback!

We will add a "New or Used" option when creating a product and display that.

In your particular case, the clock is actually brand new but unwrapped :]

------
xgibbousx
Just wanted to stop by and say thank you to everyone who provided feedback.
Our website is now MUCH better because of it. We're still working away to get
everything implemented and are proud to have made Hacker News a part of our
story!

------
ing33k
congrats on launching it .

I tried to signup but couldn't.

The join button wont activate .

if you can provide a test account, I can provide some feedback .

I am not an advocate for offering social logins, but I kinda feel that for
this site, it would be actually useful.

~~~
xgibbousx
Thank you very much sir.

Very sorry about the registration form not working. I will look into it
further.

Can you please ensure that you have filled out the following form fields:

\+ email \+ first name \+ last name \+ password \+ avatar

I think it may be possible that one of the fields above wasn't filled out
however it's also entirely possible that they were and our system isn't
working properly.

Regarding the social logins, we have been asked this before. I will add it to
the list and have it done ASAP.

------
joshmn
Neat! Now someone can launder money to themselves a la someone's side project,
or even better, card items that they would otherwise find on Craigslist. /s

~~~
joshmn
Not sure why the downvotes. Fraud is a serious issue that can tank anyone's
side project or even company. I'm curious and open to opinions on why this
isn't a concern here, or why I am incorrect.

~~~
dang
It's because you put it so dismissively, which the Show HN guidelines
explicitly ask you not to do.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

